# Fun game/challenge with a 1x1



## buelercuber (Dec 4, 2011)

I, and many people own a 1x1 cube with a full set of stickers on them. What I was thinking of doing is that you would roll the "dice" (as being the 1x1 cube) and solving for that side. Now I know this is not really colour neutrality, but it's a fun thing to do and tests your skills if you don't have a good case for that side. Now of course this CAN be applied to other methods, you would just start form that side.






Try it out, and have fun!


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 4, 2011)

I think this is similar?


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 4, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I think this is similar?


 
Why does my search function not work :fp


----------



## cubernya (Dec 4, 2011)

buelercuber, would you mind taking pictures of your black 1x1 with all the colors on top (so 6 pictures)? I want to code a script that shows a picture of the side up, not just the color written out.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## buelercuber (Dec 4, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> buelercuber, would you mind taking pictures of your black 1x1 with all the colors on top (so 6 pictures)? I want to code a script that shows a picture of the side up, not just the color written out.


 
This is an old picture of when i first made them, I don't have them anymore...

and can't you just make the pictures in photoshop or MSpaint? it'd probably be easier also.


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 4, 2011)

AustinReed said:


>


 
I guess I've been beaten to the bat.....


----------



## cubernya (Dec 4, 2011)

Alright. I guess I'll just use paint to make the cube pictures 

In case you were wondering, it'll be hosted here. I just need to get the pictures of the cubes up and it'll work perfectly.


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 4, 2011)

What if I don't use CFOP?


----------



## cubernya (Dec 4, 2011)

Then start your solve on that color (example: roux - start with bottom of block on x, petrus - start with the color on block)

EDIT: I just finished the cubes, and it is now up and running. Just press the spacebar after the page loads, and you've just rolled the cube!


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 4, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Then start your solve on that color (example: roux - start with bottom of block on x, petrus - start with the color on block)


 
What would you do for HTA?


----------



## cubernya (Dec 4, 2011)

Do EO with that color on top/bottom


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 4, 2011)

what about reduction?


----------



## cubernya (Dec 4, 2011)

Start with that color center

Either way, I shouldn't be answering these questions, I wasn't the one that thought of this  I just coded it


----------



## RNewms27 (Dec 4, 2011)

This is more fun with a megaminx than a cube.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 4, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Start with that color center


 
I'm talking about reduction on 3x3x3, not bigcubes.


----------



## Cheese11 (Dec 5, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> I'm talking about reduction on 3x3x3, not bigcubes.


 
Reduction on 3x3?


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 5, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> Reduction on 3x3?


 
I can't find a page on it, which bugs me because I found one quite some time ago. >.<

All I know is that it's not reduction in the sense of bigcube Reduction.


----------



## vcuber13 (Dec 5, 2011)

what about sq1?


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 5, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> what about sq1?


 
there's problem with that the method for SQ1 will not apply because not all 6 sides have the same cuts


----------



## TheChriskage (Dec 5, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> I can't find a page on it, which bugs me because I found one quite some time ago. >.<
> 
> All I know is that it's not reduction in the sense of bigcube Reduction.


 
It's Human Kociemba.


----------

